# Heres your new backcourt via Memphis



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Battier got his contract. Posey has been called "untradable" and Wells has been a great addition to the Team. Plus Gasol is another excellent young forward. Then then you have Mike Miller. Yea he is getting paid. I think his trade value is down this summer. Memphis might want to move him so.... here is the proposal

phis trades: PG Jason Williams (10.9 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 6.8 apg in 29.4 minutes) 
SF Mike Miller (11.1 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 3.6 apg in 27.2 minutes) 
Memphis receives: PG Andre Miller (14.8 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 6.1 apg in 34.6 minutes) 
SF Nikoloz Tskitishvili (2.7 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 0.3 apg in 7.9 minutes) 
SG Voshon Lenard (14.2 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 2.1 apg in 30.6 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +9.7 ppg, +3.5 rpg, and -1.9 apg. 

Denver trades: PG Andre Miller (14.8 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 6.1 apg in 34.6 minutes) 
SF Nikoloz Tskitishvili (2.7 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 0.3 apg in 7.9 minutes) 
SG Voshon Lenard (14.2 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 2.1 apg in 30.6 minutes) 
Denver receives: PG Jason Williams (10.9 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 6.8 apg in 72 games) 
SF Mike Miller (11.1 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 3.6 apg in 65 games) 
Change in team outlook: -9.7 ppg, -3.5 rpg, and +1.9 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


That is how I got the salaries to work. Denver solves the Carmelo/Miller rift and gets a flashy point guard. That is more undercontrol after playing under hubie and a better shooter than andre miller. We also bring in Mike Miller. Skita adds potiental at forward to memphis. And Lenard is your guy off the bench. Miller is your starting point guard. Remember Denver had to give him a big bonus so the Clipps wont match. Guys like Lenard and Miller are now bargains to pay after you trade for them. I'm not convinced as to how fair this is. would this help Memphis's salary structure and be a great deal for them? Help clear the log jam at guard/forward?

This is based on Mike Miller starting at SG next year in Denver. He is listed as a G/F. Capable of playing both positions.

There is minimal remarks about this in the free agents room.

I came up with this assuming you didnt want to pay Mike Miller until 2010. Andre Miller is a great buy. We paid him a huge signing bonus early on to get him from the clippers. Lenard will make 1.5 million next year. And thats the end of his contract. Skita has one more year, and then a team option.

Ive posted this in other rooms. Now I want a the Denver fans opinions. So far this has met most peoples approval.

If you think Trepanier is still on the team. Please dont respond. You know who you are.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

um, no thanks. make it posey or forget it. we arent giving up our PG that easily.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Andre Miller cant shoot a lick...I'm sorry our backcourt needs to be able to shoot if we are going to improve. We really needed people in our backcourt last summer so we settled for miller. We dont have to anymore. I want a guy that can pass and shoot. And get along with Melo. Plus I really want a shooting guard. We need a talented guard. Love to get Posey. Dont believe he will be made available without us sending a big man. And I certainly dont see that happening.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> Andre Miller cant shoot a lick...I'm sorry our backcourt needs to be able to shoot if we are going to improve. We really needed people in our backcourt last summer so we settled for miller. We dont have to anymore. I want a guy that can pass and shoot. And get along with Melo. Plus I really want a shooting guard. We need a talented guard. Love to get Posey. Dont believe he will be made available without us sending a big man. And I certainly dont see that happening.


while dre cannot shoot past 15 ft he is money within 15 ft. he has tons of value...no need to ruin our team to fill a hole that can be addressed next summer. filling one hole while making another is counter productive.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

jason williams and earl boykins isnt exactly a hole


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Actually I like this idea. I just don't know if Memphis would want 'Skita when they just signed Brian Cardinal to a big deal (big time shooter, basically a 3 in a 4 body's, soft). Lenard and Miller are a downgrade too...


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

honest to god i would do this... i am sick of watching andre miller walk the damn ball up the court. that and i feel jason williams would be amazing fit here


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

this is a great trade.. Andre miller and lenard fit what the grizzlies are doing, and jason williams fits the nuggets. I dont know about miller though. He wants his shots and that wont work with martin and melo there.....


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

mike miller would be good half court offense


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i think with andre miller and boykins, they have a better chance to play both at the same time because miller is a big point guard.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> miller is a big point guard.


williams and miller are one inch apart in height


----------



## Jordan23 (Apr 12, 2004)

> williams and miller are one inch apart in height


Andre Miller plays much bigger than Jason Williams though. Andre Miller averages 4 Rebounds a game to Williams 2. and they both Average 8 assists per game. Andre Miller has more of a big guard prescence on the Floor for all aspects of the game. Jason Williams also scores less than Andre Miller. So many people underestimate Miller only becasuse of his 3 point shooting. Yet the guy does everything else.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jordan23</b>!
> Yet the guy does everything else.


all happens to be true. However there is more to being a "big guard" than what you have considered. Height has a lot to do with it. one word...matchups

As far as "everything else" he have guys that rebound and do things like that....what we dont have is a flashy offensive passer...and 3 point shooter.


----------



## Jordan23 (Apr 12, 2004)

> As far as "everything else" he have guys that rebound and do things like that....what we dont have is a flashy offensive passer...and 3 point shooter.


No I disagree completely. We have voshon for 3pt shooting. I have said it before and I will say it again Andre Miller is a top 10 guard in the NBA.

I heard a great interview during the all star break last year with Billups. A Journalist asked him if he would consider going to play for the Denver Nuggets since he is a colorado native. He told the jounalist that the Nuggets already have one of the best guards in the league. So apparently its not only me that believes Andre Miller is a great guard by so does the pt guard for the NBA champion Detroit Pistons.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jordan23</b>!
> We have voshon for 3pt shooting.


like him but he is streaky as hell. I think I'll just let denver's outside shooting numbers speak for themselves. Jon Barry was the only pure shooter the team had.


----------

